# الدنقل



## مجدىابوعطا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الدنقل

جهاز رسيفر عادى محول الى جهاز يسمى دنجل وهو عباره عن جهاز لفك شفرات القنوات المشفره وخصوصا على قمر النايل سات والعرب سات
مثل

الجزيره الرياضيه

الشوتايم

الاوربيت

ايه ار تى

وهو جهاز يعمل كوسيط بين الرسيفر والقمر الصناعى 

بمعنى انه يركب له قمر مخصوص به لعمل الشيرنج واحضار الشفرات وارسالها للرسيفر

عن طريق ربطهم بكابل السريال 

اليكم بعض الصور لبعض الدناجل المتوفره بالاسواق




















​


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تابع باقى الصور



















​


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

صور اخرى
















​


----------



## sabersaeed (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ehab.shahin (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zaidssd (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## كمال الشرقاوى (24 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد والى (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخ مجد


----------



## جمال عطبرة (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي الصور بس احنا كنا عوزين طريقه نفك المشفر من غير دنجل


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yooooooooooooooooou


----------

